# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Frogs Hitch Ride on Water BuffaloNever Before Seen

## Frog News

*National Geographic News (Washington DC, USA) August 16th, 2017 11:02 PM: Frogs Hitch Ride on Water BuffaloNever Before Seen*



*Full Article*

----------

